# Just Arrived



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

what do ya think:tu


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

:w :bl


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Got molds?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388

Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like a nice buy. I love those, but please refer to the sticky that is titled "a little discretion" Some newer changes here at CS. They are unfortunate, but necessary.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

looks like there's a little mold on a few sticks......


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> looks like there's a little mold on a few sticks......


:tpd: Yikes!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I work for the Mold Prevention Agency (MPA), if you would like some assitance with the mold problem you now have, contact me via pm and we'll work something out. Have a nice day.
























jk, nice buy! but bad mold


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.


:tpd: Looks like it will be a nice spring :tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.


:tpd:

You might want to remove the pics for the sake of all the gorillas here. None of us wants to receive that nasty letter. And yes, those are definitely molds.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Hes probably just showing a picture he took of a box while on vacation!
RIGHT?


-hyp


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Hes probably just showing a picture he took of a box while on vacation!
> RIGHT?
> 
> -hyp


Perhaps. Regardless, the pics should probably come down. He's seen the followup posts (was in the thread at 29 after the hour); so I'm not sure why they're still up....


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

The flash on the camera makes it look worse then it is. But there real color is on the darker side, so the mold doesn't look bad at all...........fyi


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

not to hijack the thread, but pics are not allowed anymore???

I have not seen this in black and white.
I assumed that if i wanted to take a picture of a box of cigars in canada, its perfectly alright.
I thought all the hub-bub was about taking pics and being blatent about circumventing the law.
But if no laws are broken, tis ok to practice your photography on boxes of cigars.
or to ask for help about moldy cigars 

If not, i stand corrected.

-hyp


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.





Sandman said:


> Looks like a nice buy. I love those, but please refer to the sticky that is titled "a little discretion" Some newer changes here at CS. They are unfortunate, but necessary.





The Professor said:


> Perhaps. Regardless, the pics should probably come down. He's seen the followup posts (was in the thread at 29 after the hour); so I'm not sure why they're still up....


:tpd: 's ...I love some good Habano pics as much as anyone, but I'd take em down if it were me. Maybe they're fine, maybe not. That's for Paul and the MOD's to decide, but why rock an already unsteady boat with all the stuff going around lately from Big Brother. Great pickups though!:dr


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dumb question from one fairly new to this...in looking at this box of cigars, (which are CLEARLY sitting on a friend's table in Canada ), could somebody please point out the mold that others are seeing?

I can see a faint whiteness/grayness about halfway down some sticks...is that what everybody's seeing?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I love some good Habano pics as much as anyone, but I'd take em down if it were me. Maybe they're fine, maybe not. That's for Paul and the MOD's to decide, but why rock an already unsteady boat with all the stuff going around lately from Big Brother. Great pickups though!:dr


:tpd: Give that man a Dalmatian! Ultimately up to the mods; but why rock the boat?



hyper_dermic said:


> I assumed that if i wanted to take a picture of a box of cigars in canada, its perfectly alright.


As for Canada, seems like that hypothetical has been dealt with many times before....


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Dumb question from one fairly new to this...in looking at this box of cigars, (which are CLEARLY sitting on a friend's table in Canada ), could somebody please point out the mold that others are seeing?
> 
> I can see a faint whiteness/grayness about halfway down some sticks...is that what everybody's seeing?


One of the pics is missing that showed them in more detail.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Maybe they're fine, maybe not. That's for Paul and the MOD's to decide.


:tpd: Easiest way to avoid ruffling feathers. Shoot the mods a pm about the thread. If it is wrong, they will take care of it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Dumb question from one fairly new to this...in looking at this box of cigars, (which are CLEARLY sitting on a friend's table in Canada ), could somebody please point out the mold that others are seeing?
> 
> I can see a faint whiteness/grayness about halfway down some sticks...is that what everybody's seeing?


I believe the green/gray halfway down the sticks is what they are talking about, correct.

I don't know if the pics violate the rules or not, but if they do claiming "oh they're in canada" isn't really in the spirit of the rules Paul and the Mods have put in place. Rules aren't made and put in place for us to try to be clever and find ways around them,


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Dumb question from one fairly new to this...in looking at this box of cigars, (which are CLEARLY sitting on a friend's table in Canada ), could somebody please point out the mold that others are seeing?
> 
> I can see a faint whiteness/grayness about halfway down some sticks...is that what everybody's seeing?


yes
I noticed the most mold is on the left most stick quite a few others have mold around the caps
I don't think the mold is that serious, like 5by50 stated the flash just hi lights the mold...give it a little wipe & they'll be good as gold


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> not to hijack the thread, but pics are not allowed anymore???
> 
> I have not seen this in black and white.
> I assumed that if i wanted to take a picture of a box of cigars in canada, its perfectly alright.
> ...





The Professor said:


> Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.


I think that the thread above is talking about "discretion" across the board, no matter where you are from. The main point was about drawing unneccessary attention to the board in general. Best left up to the mods. to decide if it is appropriate.

It does appear the intention of the first three posts were 'look what I got' and not at all relating to the fact that there is mold on the cigars, IMO.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

hyper_dermic said:


> not to hijack the thread, but pics are not allowed anymore???


Let's break it down:
1) Thread title - "Just arrived"
2) Photo - stuff that's illegal to possess in the US
3) His location - USA

I'm not saying I like the situation, but under the recently updated rules, this is definitely leaning toward inappropriate. Probably best for the young ape to pull the photo.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Were they packed loosely in the box? I can't tell. I bet those smell great.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

muziq said:


> Let's break it down:
> 1) Thread title - "Just arrived"
> 2) Photo - stuff that's illegal to possess in the US
> 3) His location - USA
> ...


As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

moldy gerbils...:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


Bah, thems not cuban gerbils! *FAKES!!!!!!*


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


Are those the '91 vintage Gerbils Peter? I heard that was an excellent year for the hairy lil boogers.:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> moldy gerbils...:dr


:r 


carbonbased_al said:


> Bah, thems not cuban gerbils! *FAKES!!!!!!*


:r 


fireman43 said:


> Are those the '91 vintage Gerbils Peter? I heard that was an excellent year for the hairy lil boogers.:r


:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I love the taste of freshly singed gerbil hair, and hearing them scream "Ay, Caramba!!!" when you toast their cute lil feet.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

pnoon said:


> As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


Only if they were produced after 1959; if you have a true *vintage* gerbil pre-embargo (that means no Lemiwinks!), you have a real gem on your hands...or something like that.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


:r I stand corrected. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Ahem... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388
> 
> Perhaps you'd want to edit your posts in light of recent discussions. They look tasty, though.


that explains the thread


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

habanos only realeased gerbils on the island and I don't see a hologram
FAKE!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

pnoon said:


> As a moderator, I tend to agree but I didn't know gerbils were illegal to possess in the US.


*'Twasn't me either!!!*
But whichever mod. it was, sure gave me a good laugh for the day!! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The hamsters look good ! :r 

Be careful they mate and make for more boxes, I mean hamsters....:tu


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

LoL, well that solves that...
I better check on my gerbils.. make sure they arent moldy.

-hyp


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

be careful when you put them in the humi
they'll make nests our of your stogies


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

If by chance one finds mold, what's the best way to remedy while we're on this topic?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> If by chance one finds mold, what's the best way to remedy while we're on this topic?


Wipe it off and smoke away!

I've seen some DAMN moldy HDM from the 80's that were a DREAM to smoke when you wiped off the mold

:2


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> If by chance one finds mold, what's the best way to remedy while we're on this topic?


Talk to the pet store about their horrible living conditions.

Then decapitate said gerbil and try to suck out the life essence.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

This might be inappropriate, but I find no humor here. This comes from experience with the Feds. Our government will spend a million dollars to collect a dime. :2 :2


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Moosie said:


> This might be inappropriate, but I find no humor here. This comes from experience with the Feds. Our government will spend a million dollars to collect a dime. :2 :2


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope you have kids and did not get those for your own amusement.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I got some of those gerbils too from gerbilsandbutts.com. Good thing they were mailed with enough humidification! :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Is it just me or is the color consistency way off in the first pick? I don't think those gerbils are related.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

That must be what some sites mean by "taste: Animal"


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

They remind me of some "glass top" Gerbils I got one time in Mexico....


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

The flash came on and really lit them up, but all shots were from the same box. They got here yesterday from the Rock.

What should I use to wipe them off with??? oh and be nice with your reply.:hn


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

5by50 said:


> The flash came on and really lit them up, but all shots were from the same box. They got here yesterday from the Rock.
> 
> What should I use to wipe them off with??? oh and be nice with your reply.:hn


The mold did not look bad at all. Just wipe off with a soft cloth and you will be good to go. Shouldn't require any more than this. The cigars will be just fine.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just checked back and see how this thread is doing. Nice gerbils now! Those look mighty young and proly need aging :r


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks Sandman, send me a PM with your address and get your free stick!!!

r



Sandman said:


> The mold did not look bad at all. Just wipe off with a soft cloth and you will be good to go. Shouldn't require any more than this. The cigars will be just fine.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

5by50 said:


> Thanks Sandman, send me a PM with your address and get your free stick!!!
> 
> r


:tu


----------

